# Nikki Heat series



## Frosty2011 (May 8, 2012)

I'm a big fan of mystery's and the show _Castle _on ABC. _Castle _is about best selling author Richard Castle who becomes bored with his PI character and decides to kill him off. He then meets a beautiful but by the books New York Homicide Detective named Kate Beckett. She becomes the inspiration for his new character Nikki Heat. 

There are three ghost written books and a fourth in the works_: Heat Wave_, _Naked Heat_ and _Heat Rises_ and _Frozen Heat_ is to be released in the fall. I really enjoy the books and can't wait for the fourth one.

In _Heat Wave_ Detective Heat is being shadowed by a reporter named Jameson Rook who is writing an article on the NYPD as she investigates the death of a New York  real-estate developer. 

_Naked Heat_ is when a infamous gossip columnist is found murdered and Heat finds Jameson Rook at the scene of the crime.

In _Heat Rises_, Detective Heat investigates the murder of a priest found in a bondage club which leads back to a case that's haunted her for years.

They're easy reads but I really enjoyed them and recommend them to any mystery fans.


----------



## Kyle R (May 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, I remember seeing a few episodes of _Castle_. The writing is pretty good.

It's funny how they tie it in to the show.

I'm pretty sure the writers of the novels are the same writers as the show.. Which is pretty cool to see how television translates into prose. Good recommendation. :encouragement:

Now the million dollar question.. Who do you like more, Nikki Heat or Detective Becket?


----------



## Frosty2011 (May 8, 2012)

Ooh. Tough question. I think I like Beckett better because she's more mysterious than Heat. Because the books are more focused on Nikki there's more to know about her than Beckett who gets a few personal moments during the season but otherwise keeps herself guarded. Although Nikki isn't an open book (yes that was on purpose) we are able to see more of her inner thoughts in the novels.

And yeah, the writing on the show is great. I would love to be able to work on the staff. Even if it was getting coffee for the writers-I'd still get valuable tips and experience and I might get to meet the cast


----------



## Kyle R (May 8, 2012)

I just purchased the eBook of _Heat Wave_ from Amazon. Reading it now.. Nikki's tag-along is named "Rook". Lol. Chess reference. (Castle = Rook)

Already I'm seeing the witty back and forth banter that's the trademark of the show. Fun.


----------



## Frosty2011 (May 8, 2012)

I loved that his name is Rook  Hope you enjoy it!


----------

